# 2910 Front weights



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

I wanted some front weights for my 2910 from the day I bought it. Used weights at any type of dealer/reseller around here are expensive, usually $1/lb or more. :dazed: I kept watching Craigslist and picked up a set of 7 Ford weights and one Taylor weight for $200. 7 weights @ 88 lbs each = 616 lbs for less than $200 since I have an extra one I can sell and a beat up old weight bracket that came with the set. :lmao: I had to make a little modification to the weight bracket I bought, but I think it all turned out well.  


Not sure why the forum turned the pics sideways, but a few pics are included.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Nice professional looking job Mark.


----------



## Kurtis Dyck (Nov 14, 2018)

digging up this post, Mark do you have pictures of how that weight bracket mounts to the tractor?


----------

